
The Battle of the Tech Brains - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-01-04/war-of-operating-systems-moves-into-everything-else
======
randomerr
I disagree with the 'operating system war' numbers. Not that Android and Apple
are in the lead. But there are so many cheap flip phones and basic smart
phones out there that use Java Micro as their OS that the alternate OS
percentage should be more like 3-10%.

